# Good food? Boka



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

I'm looking at this food to try my dog on. It's is Boka- Boka Dog Food

My dog does best with a grain inclusive food and I find that oatmeal is a binder that agrees with her best. Does this formula look good? 

Are there any other foods that use oatmeal as the main binder? A food with fairly simplistic ingredient list? Thanks for any input!


----------

